# Replacement charcoal tray..



## daveyjayscue (Jul 27, 2011)

OK, this migiht not be the right place, but at this point desperate times call for desperate measures...

I have a Royal Oak charcoal grill (walmart) and this is my Ole' Reliable and can't bring myself to part with her...the dang charcoal tray just rotted through and cannot for the life of me find a replacement for it anywhere...I know its not the ferrari of grills, but its still in good shape and the wife says no to a replacement until next season....Anybody got any ideas...I thought about building on, but can't find the materials suitable...

Thanks


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--Amarinade.html


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF!

Not sure what model you have.  can you post a pic?  I would consider a custom/homemade grate or an off-the-shelf replacement grate(s) from you local hardware store, if possible.  I've cut some to fit using bolt cutters and I've wired some together with bailing-type wire, and I've welded new grates custom.  Heck -- even a piece of expanded steel cut to fit using a hacksaw or reciprocating saw would keep ya going for a while.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 28, 2011)

Check your area for a weld shop and ask them to build ya one.


----------



## stoaway (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not familiar with a Royal Oak char grill but maybe....

Not sure how desperate you are but you might   If the rim is still fairly solid.  Get a piece of sheet metal, cut some relief slots (for the sides) and "bend" it into  shape.  Depending on the detail of the shape probably will determine the number of relief cuts. You might practice with a piece of say,  poster board that thin stuff, although a piece of newspaper might do as well if you watch/aware of how it fits (more flimsy).  To get the size right.  Measure and stuff.  I'm just thinking that bending the sides "UP" might naturally overlap each other a bit to help seal the seams a bit.  Might also plan on a little extra around the edges to maybe fold over the rim to secure it. Probably start with the base diameter and go from there.  You can always cut the excess.  You might in the end be able to screw it down with sheet metal screws, so it doesn't go any where  Without seeing what you got it's hard.  Hopes this give you some ideas.

Sto


----------



## movebyme (Aug 6, 2011)

I had the same problem and after doing some research I was able to find a fax number for Royal Charcoal and sent them an e-mail.  About three days later they sent me an e-mail and said call 1-800-543-5912, which I tried for four days with no luck as the line was always busy, but this morning on August 6, 2011, I was able to get ahold of a live person, who was very helpfull.  She asked me for the model # and I said where do I find that and she said on the manual that came with the grill.  As I never throw anything away I found the manual fot the 30" delux charcoal grill, which if you still have it, has a picture with every part and the part number.  So the 30" delux charcoal grill is Model# 92930 and the charcoal part number is #17.  The customer service rep did say the part is on back order and will be sent out as soon as it is received.  There is no charge for this replacement part as it is covered under your waranty.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Check craigslist.


----------



## char1982 (Aug 15, 2011)

movebyme said:


> I had the same problem and after doing some research I was able to find a fax number for Royal Charcoal and sent them an e-mail.  About three days later they sent me an e-mail and said call 1-800-543-5912, which I tried for four days with no luck as the line was always busy, but this morning on August 6, 2011, I was able to get ahold of a live person, who was very helpfull.  She asked me for the model # and I said where do I find that and she said on the manual that came with the grill.  As I never throw anything away I found the manual fot the 30" delux charcoal grill, which if you still have it, has a picture with every part and the part number.  So the 30" delux charcoal grill is Model# 92930 and the charcoal part number is #17.  The customer service rep did say the part is on back order and will be sent out as soon as it is received.  There is no charge for this replacement part as it is covered under your waranty.


Thanks Movebyme!!! I was searching high and low for this exact replacement! And since I don't have my manual let alone the model number for it any more it was hard! Thanks to your info I called them and also have a back order replacement coming in about 2 weeks! And because of your post I also found the manual online at the below link!!

http://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/content/pdfs/135665-4.pdf

So thanks!!! My hubby will be soooooo happy!!!! :D


----------



## char1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

I ordered the replacement charcoal pan on August 15, 2011 and here it is Jan 11, 2012 I called to check where it is and its STILL on back order! go figure! has anyone gotten their replacement??


----------



## char1982 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## freespirit0095 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information.  I tried the number and like you the charcoal tray is on backorder, but they said it was free of charge.  I am wondering if you ever got your part and how long it took.  Thanks again


----------



## char1982 (May 10, 2012)

> Freespirit0095
> 
> Thanks so much for the information.  I tried the number and like you the charcoal tray is on backorder, but they said it was free of charge.  I am wondering if you ever got your part and how long it took.  Thanks again


     IF you ever get yours, please let me know here :) and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## mr snifferson (Jul 8, 2012)

I had the same problem, I sent to a sheet metal workshop and got them to create a piece that slides into the top with the holes 2 inches apart, and this solved the problem works like new


----------



## ekke (Oct 30, 2012)

I called that same number today for the charcoal tray - was told that it is still on "back order". When I inquired as to when it would be available the guy said "not before December". Guess we will have to improvise!!


----------



## char1982 (Oct 30, 2012)

ekke said:


> I called that same number today for the charcoal tray - was told that it is still on "back order". When I inquired as to when it would be available the guy said "not before December". Guess we will have to improvise!!


Good luck with that!

I ordered mine August 15th 2011 (Last year!) and here it is October 30th, 2012 (1 yr 2 months later) and we still have Not gotten it! :/


----------



## venture (Oct 30, 2012)

I would suggest posting up a pic of the item.  We have lots of fabricators here who could give input on creating a repair or replacement.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## randy992 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the same grill and had the same problem. I removed the old charcoal tray and carried it to my local welding shop and had a frame made out of 1" angle iron the same size as the old tray. Then i went to Lowes and got porcelain coated cooking grates for around $10 each. Using a skill saw with a metal cutting blade cut them to fit. Painted frame before drilling holes installing in grill. Welding shop made frame for $25. More than the impossible to get replacement from Royal Oak but still cheaper than buying a new grill. All of the rest of it is in good shape as I paint it whenever it starts to get some rust on it. Had it for going on 6 years now.


----------



## aceoffl (Mar 16, 2013)

movebyme said:


> I had the same problem and after doing some research I was able to find a fax number for Royal Charcoal and sent them an e-mail.  About three days later they sent me an e-mail and said call 1-800-543-5912, which I tried for four days with no luck as the line was always busy, but this morning on August 6, 2011, I was able to get ahold of a live person, who was very helpfull.  She asked me for the model # and I said where do I find that and she said on the manual that came with the grill.  As I never throw anything away I found the manual fot the 30" delux charcoal grill, which if you still have it, has a picture with every part and the part number.  So the 30" delux charcoal grill is Model# 92930 and the charcoal part number is #17.  The customer service rep did say the part is on back order and will be sent out as soon as it is received.  There is no charge for this replacement part as it is covered under your waranty.


Thank you movebyme for posting this useful phone number. I called them today and asked them for model# 92930 the Charcoal Pan (part# 17). They asked me a few simple questions. I asked them how much will it be to send it to me and they said they will send it to me at no charge. That customer service was excellent as I expected to pay for the delivery of the product as my Limited Warranty had expired already. Thanks again.


----------



## resoh02 (Apr 17, 2013)

I just call today, April 17th because they said the part was on back order but would send me one as soon as they come in, thats was 3 months ago.  Today they said the 92930 was an obsolete grill and they have no charcoal tray available and they do not intend to get any more in, so bottom line is no Dice.  Maybe someone could make one but you aren't going to get any thru Royal Oak.


----------



## aceoffl (Apr 17, 2013)

resoh02 said:


> I just call today, April 17th because they said the part was on back order but would send me one as soon as they come in, thats was 3 months ago.  Today they said the 92930 was an obsolete grill and they have no charcoal tray available and they do not intend to get any more in, so bottom line is no Dice.  Maybe someone could make one but you aren't going to get any thru Royal Oak.


I was really happy they would send me the charcoal tray when I asked for it on 3/16/2013. A month has passed by and I was wondering if they ever sent it at all. Now after seeing your message I see that I should never expect the shipment to arrive. Guess my next purchase will not be a Royal Oak Grill as their customer service promises do not mean anything. I will look for another brand grill to buy for this summer. Any suggestions?


----------



## mlamarche (Jun 12, 2013)

I have had my Royal Oak grill for 2 years and my charcoal tray rotted out too. Does anyone know anything to replace it.  I love my grill and I can't see buying a new one when it is in great shape except the tray.


----------



## msbell (May 16, 2015)

Ok, way late here, but here is an option. I had the same problem, then went looking around in Walmart today. I ended up buying 2 88-cent 13"x9" cookie trays, which fit almost perfectly into the bottom of my approximately 18" charcoal grill. I just had to slightly overlap them. Not a perfect solution, but it turns out to be a cheap, "pretty good" solution!


----------



## skeeter1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Even later. I have the same grill in which the charcoal pan rusted out. I found what seems to be a great solution. I went to a restaurant supply house and bought a full size sheet pan that has perforated small holes. $12. I measure and drilled the screw holes close to each end just before the lip. It is about 1" shorted and 1" diameter wider. Because of size does not raise as high. I have grilled 2 times with it and it's working good. Ask for perforated full size sheet pan.


----------

